# Compiz lento

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti, premetto che sono appena arrivato nel mondo gentoo (prima usavo ubuntu), quindi scusate in anticipo se dico qualche cosa stupida.

Ho un dell XPS M1530 (scheda grafica nvidia), su cui ho felicemente installato gnome. Ho provato compiz seguendo questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion, tuttavia mi da qualche problema.

1) Non riesco a cambiare le impostazioni! Se faccio ccsm da shell il programma delle impostazioni parte correttamente, ma queste non hanno effetto, stessa cosa se lo apro dal menù.

2) Alcuni effetti sono particolarmente lenti, per esempio se clicco sull'icona di epiphany, nella barra sopra, l'icona "esplode" molto molto lentamente. In ubuntu esiste un problema simile, dovuto a powermizer che forza la scheda video a risparmiare energia, ma l'effetto era decisamente molto meno evidente.

Qualche consiglio su come risolvere?

Questo è xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Thu Jun  5 00:10:21 PDT 2008

# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"

#   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics Touchpad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Device" "/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input5"

   #Option      "Protocol" "alps"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "130"

    Option         "RightEdge" "840"

    Option         "TopEdge" "130"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "640"

    Option         "FingerLow" "7"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "8"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MinTapTime" "110"

    Option         "ClickTime" "0"

    Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.40"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.65"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.030"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

    Option         "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircularScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option         "CircScrollTrigger" "3"

    Option         "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Generic Monitor"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 64.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   #Option   "NoLogo" "true"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]"

    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "backingstore" "True"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

    Option         "InitialPixmapPlacement" "2"   

 SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## ckx3009

forse non hai seguito anche questa guida:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

in ogni caso, lo xorg.conf mi pare un po' povero di alcune opzioni come

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection
```

oltretutto ti conviene postare che genere di scheda video hai e indicare il risultato di 

```
$ glxgears
```

almeno sappiamo se la scheda video regge bene compiz e se e' configurata bene

----------

## CarloJekko

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> forse non hai seguito anche questa guida:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects
> 
> in ogni caso, lo xorg.conf mi pare un po' povero di alcune opzioni come
> ...

 

QUESTO 

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection
```

NON SERVE!!!

1)Per quanto riguarda le impostazioni.... emergi i driver beta 177.70, venno molto meglio con il tuo laptop

2)segui qui : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088

e in particolare:

```

add these options to your X.Org configuration on device section vfile:

    Option "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000"

    Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

- after starting X, run:

    # nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
```

io con questa impostazione 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "nologo"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"

    Screen          1

    Option "PixmapCacheSize" "300000"

    Option "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" "True

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "1"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "1"

    Option         "BackingStore" "1"

Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

```

io ho delle prestazioni eccezionali !! anche con kde-4, le pagine di firefox scrollano con il 150% in più di velocità, gli effetti di compiz sono pazzeschi

se usi gnome, aggiungi ai servizi automatici il comando :

```
nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
```

----------

## ckx3009

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *ckx3009 wrote:*   QUESTO 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 

forse a te: io (preciso che ho una scheda video ATI, non so se per le nVidia vale lo stesso) senza il DRI ho una perdita di prestazioni superiore al 15% (testato or ora).

----------

## CarloJekko

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*    *ckx3009 wrote:*   QUESTO 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 

si infatti, ma a quanto ho capito il ragazzo ha una nvidia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ckx3009

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si infatti, ma a quanto ho capito il ragazzo ha una nvidia 

 

si quello si capiva, ma non avendo io una nvidia (quindi non avendo provato a configuarne una) mi sono sentito di proporre quell'opzione. in ogni caso e' un po' povero come xorg.conf, tipico delle configurazioni generate dai software delle schede video.

rimaniamo in attesa dell'output di glxgears e del modello della scheda video (ora si scopre che ne usa una uscita nel '98 ).

----------

## CarloJekko

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   
> 
> si infatti, ma a quanto ho capito il ragazzo ha una nvidia  
> 
> si quello si capiva, ma non avendo io una nvidia (quindi non avendo provato a configuarne una) mi sono sentito di proporre quell'opzione. in ogni caso e' un po' povero come xorg.conf, tipico delle configurazioni generate dai software delle schede video.
> ...

 

si già... non avevo specificato che solo le schede nvidia non hanno bisogno di quella opzione...

ritornando a noi

...posto il mio xorg.conf così magari ci metti qualche opzione nel tuo...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    # Load the glx module.

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "allowmouseopenfail"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Name" "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

    Option         "Vendor" "Sysp"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP w1907"

    HorizSync       24.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"

    Option         "nologo"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "TVStandard" "PAL-B" #or NTSC etc 

    Option         "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"

  Option "PixmapCacheSize" "300000"

    Option "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" "True

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "1"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "1"

    Option         "BackingStore" "1"

   Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"

    Option         "nologo"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          1

    Option "PixmapCacheSize" "300000"

    Option "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" "True

    Option         "UseEvents" "false"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "1"

    Option         "DamageEvents" "1"

    Option         "BackingStore" "1"

Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

 EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_60 +0+0; 1152x864 +0+0"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1440x900" "1280x800"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"

    Option         "DAMAGE" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## publiosulpicio

Grazie delle risposte! Sto provando i nuovi driver con le impostazioni che mi avete suggerito, a breve vi farò sapere come vanno. Quindi il problema di powermizer non esiste?

----------

## publiosulpicio

Scusate, mi sono dimenticato di rispondere alle vostre domande! La scheda video è una GeForce 8600 GT con 256M di memoria dedicata (almeno così mi hanno detto quando l'ho comprato, NVIDIA X server Settings dice 512M).

glxgears funziona, anche se mi sembra che vada un pochino a scatti.

----------

## ckx3009

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> glxgears funziona, anche se mi sembra che vada un pochino a scatti.

 

funzionare, funziona quasi sempre. dovresti riportare gli fps che appaiono in console quando usi il comando "glxgears".

lo lasci girare per 30 secondi e riporti l'output.

prova poi a configurare il tuo /etc/X11/xorg.conf come quello che ti ha postato CarloJekko, riavviare X e fare nuovamente glxgears: guarda se gli fps sono aumentati, diminuiti o invariati.

riporta qui il tutto, una volta finito

----------

## publiosulpicio

Questo è  l'output, dopo aver effettuato le modifiche che mi avete suggerito (in effetti si vede anche a occhio che le cose sono migliorate)

```

12860 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2571.930 FPS

12360 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2471.985 FPS

12505 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2500.888 FPS

11890 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2377.928 FPS

11912 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2382.282 FPS

12599 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2519.757 FPS

```

è giusto?

Un'altra cosa: che versione di compiz usate? Io ho installato la 0.6, ma so che ne sono uscite di più recenti, ma non sono riuscito ad installarle.

Ciao e grazie mille!

----------

## ckx3009

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> Questo è  l'output, dopo aver effettuato le modifiche che mi avete suggerito (in effetti si vede anche a occhio che le cose sono migliorate)
> 
> ```
> 
> 12860 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2571.930 FPS
> ...

 

(e' giusto!) secondo me come fps con la scheda video che hai, fai un po' pochino. dovrebbero aggirarsi attorno ai 4000 almeno (credo), quindi forse c'e' ancora da lavorare sulla configurazione.

cmq se sei realmente e masochisticamente convinto di usare compiz-fusion, puoi aggiungere l'overlay desktop-effects e scaricare la versione 0.7.6.

emergi anche fusion-icon che ti semplifica notevolmente la vita.

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq se sei realmente e masochisticamente convinto di usare compiz-fusion, puoi aggiungere l'overlay desktop-effects e scaricare la versione 0.7.6.
> 
> emergi anche fusion-icon che ti semplifica notevolmente la vita.

 

Non sono molto convinto di nulla, accetto consigli... ma intendi non utilizzare nulla che permetta di avere questo tipo di effetti o qualcosa di diverso da compiz-fusion?

----------

## publiosulpicio

fusion-icon ce l'ho, ma non ho capito cosa vuol dire aggiungere l'overlay desktop-effects...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> (e' giusto!) secondo me come fps con la scheda video che hai, fai un po' pochino. dovrebbero aggirarsi attorno ai 4000 almeno (credo), quindi forse c'e' ancora da lavorare sulla configurazione.

 

glxgear non è un tool di benchmark per le performance 3D e non va usato per tale scopo.

i risultati che da variano molto in base alla configurazione Xorg+DRI e serve solo per verificare che le estensioni OpenGL vengano inizializzate/usate correttamente dal driver Xorg, quindi, non andate oltre sulla questione "glxgear va lento" altrimenti chiudo il thread (nel forum ci sono già thread aperti che spiegano bene l'argomento). Se volete fare dei benchmarks usate degli strumenti adeguati, ergo tornate in IT, grazie.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Ho fatto qualche esperimento e sono giunto alla conclusione di non aver configurato la scheda video. In particolare mi sono accorto che compiz, quando fa qualche effetto 3D, va un pochino a scatti, mentre va benissimo negli effetti 2D. Ho seguito tutte le guide che ho trovato per configurare le schede iNvdia, e uso i drive beta. Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio?

Tra l'altro vi sembra possibile che compiz usi così tanto la scheda video da non permettere il funzionamento normale di giochi 3d come neverball? Ho notato che se lo faccio partire con compiz avviato va molto a scatti, mentre se compiz non è avviato funziona perfettamente.

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte!

----------

